

Baubler – webcam object detection in the browser - benjaminbenben
http://baubler.benjaminbenben.com/

======
runj__
It appears images sent to the server sometimes get cut off somewhat. Still a
cool service!

Edit: Oh, I see, it removes free-standing lines.

